# ReBoot-2010 film trilogy coming soon!



## Bender (Jul 25, 2010)

​



​



> The setting is in the inner world of a computer system known by its inhabitants as Mainframe. The city is populated almost entirely by binomes, little creatures that represent either 1s or 0s, as well as a handful of Sprites, such as Bob and Dot, who are primarily humanoid creatures of more complex design and are the main characters of the series.
> 
> Most of their adventures focus on fighting computer Viruses, such as Megabyte and Hexadecimal, and defending the city from Game Cubes sent by the User.





Because the series ended on a cliffhanger a comic was made to conclude season 4

Go here to see the summary of the comic called ReBoot: Paradigms lost



Here for the actual comic



*2010 movie info* 



> ReBoot 2010 is a made for theaters movie trilogy announced in February of 2008. Paul Gertz (head of Rainmaker Animation) announced the development of story ideas on February 25th, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As for comments on the show? One of my favorite American series of the 90's! I watched it when it was on ABC pek pek and Toonami


----------



## darksage78 (Jul 25, 2010)

Where's the picture of the new guardian from? Quite a drastic departure from the original design aesthetic.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 25, 2010)

And then I came.

Fucking love Reboot.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Holy shit Reboot. Haven't watched this in ages.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 25, 2010)

Reboot   !


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 25, 2010)

umm....YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh my god YES


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh fuck me running, this is amazing!!! Loved ReBoot.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2010)

Fuck YES


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2010)

. . . Say what?


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 25, 2010)

damn thats wassup. I wonder if beast wars will ever get a movie...beast machines just needs to be erased from history.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 26, 2010)

I was never able to watch reboot. Blame my brother. But I've watch a few eps online and loved them.


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2010)

Holy shit.  This is going to force me to rewatch that series.  I wonder where I can find it....


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2010)

martryn said:


> Holy shit.  This is going to force me to rewatch that series.  I wonder where I can find it....



I posted a link in the OP


----------



## Evolet (Jul 26, 2010)

REBOOT UP IN THIS BITCH, FUCK YES!


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> As for comments on the show? One of my favorite American series of the 90's! I watched it when it was on ABC


. 

Ahh, I remember watching it on YTV all those years ago. Good times. I also reconsidered, and AndrAIa and Megabyte should be my favs. Viruses and game sprites.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh wow, I loved this show. I always hated how the ending was a cliffhanger. This is awesome!


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow.. I just totally remembered that show just now. I completely forgot about it but I have to look this shit up again on youtube or something to remind me omg


----------



## Phertt (Jul 27, 2010)

Damn, is this a blast from the past!
This is great news.


----------

